# Cured my GERD!



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi everyone,I've suffered from GERD for a couple of years now and have tried everything. Better diet, exercise, meds, etc... and for me, nothing seemed to work except one thing: Eating less. Sounds simple, but it did the trick. (And I didn't eat a ton in the first place.) Now I eat just enough to feel only slightly full, then stop. I quit eating until I felt totally full. I also stopped eating small snacks. Now I eat a small breakfast, a small lunch, and a smaller dinner than I what I used to eat. After doing this for about a week, I actually started to feel really full on the smaller amounts of food I was eating and my GERD has all but stopped. It still bothers me a bit when I eat spicy foods, but not all the time. I can actually drink a soda without getting heartburn! Just thught I'd share!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

That's wonderful! I eat really small meals too, but I still have a very small snack mid-morning and mid-afternoon, like 5 or 6 walnuts, a small apple or banana, half a slice of whole-grain bread with jam, a very small salad, or half a bowl of oatmeal. It seems my stomach needs a little something to work on every few hours, and I'm more comfortable that way. But I still have to avoid certain foods, especially oily fish, tomato sauces, citrus, fried, spicy foods and soda. Even when I barely ate, half a glass of soda would bother me. And I do take one Nexium each morning.But I'm glad you're doing so well! And without any meds? That's great.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

wow thats great- unfortunately with me, if my gerd is acting up i will burp up a saltine cracker or just get up burping and feeling chest pain even before I eat- hopefully the dr will keep me on reglan and ill be ok- its when I was without it things got bad...


----------

